# Eakin's Style Jig



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

I have looked at these jigs several times and have been following the success folks have been having in tournaments with them. I was wondering what everyone's experience has been with these? How are they used differently than a standard jig? Is there a particular time or type of cover to use them in? Is there a particular retrieve or presentation? I read the Eakin's himself says it is not the jig, it is how he uses it...but then he did not say how he used it.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

With most baits its how its presented and were its being fished not the bait itself. Just because someone wins a big tournament on a special jig doesnt mean that the fish will only hit that kind of jig, Although I have seen times when that seemed true.  What you want to do is pick someting and practice it and get CONFIDENCE in that bait because thats real important in fishing. You will find times when the bait your throwing will be catching more fish than everyone else because of your presentation and were you are fishing it. I might be killing them on spinnerbait and your not catching anything on a blade because I'm around the fish with that bait.

Mark


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I want to second what ranger487 said, it is all about presentation. I kept looking for the magic jig, and finally got tired of buying every style and color out there, and tying a new jig on every 10 casts. I decided to stick with a black & blue 3/8oz jig and fish it until it started producing. It took awhile, but now I have my own magic jig (Lake Fork Mega-Weight, not that it really matters  ).


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

I have settled on a few. I like Booya jigs in 3/8 and 1/2 ounce in watermelon and in black and blue for flipping and I use the same color in bitsy bugs with a tiny paca chunk for finesse jigging. I know there is alot of hype out there but I was interested in the more slender profile of the Eakin's and the "parachute effect". I can see where the ball head might be better in rocks. I am considering making my own finesse jig in the Eakin's style with a small football head. 

All in all....I think both of you are on target. Get a lure you like and have confidence in and stay with it until you get the technique down. I spent this year doing that with jerkbaits and had a blast. I guess this year is the year of the jig. I have fished them for 20 years but never with confidence and never stayed with them long enough. The history of the jig's success is too strong to ignore.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

sometimes you just gotta live and die by it, stick with it and it will produce.


----------

